# Any news on the K3 Screensaver front?



## Son of Aslan (Jan 24, 2011)

I was supremely disappointed when I discovered that the screensavers on the K3 were static (outside a hack, of course). Is there any buzz in the Kindle world of a possible update that allows custom screen savers on the K3? Please say yes.

Not that I don't like most of the defaults. I would make the one of St. Jerome in his study permanent, if I had the power.

I have heard all the reasoning behind why they took away custom screensavers. Apparently, their customer service was getting overwhelmed with inquiries on how to do it, since it takes a little more knowledge about graphics manipulation and computer file management to do it.

But, personally, I'm not buying it. People can do all sorts of things with their I-Pads, I-Pods, and I-Everything Else. I think they need to enable custom screensavers on the K3, give a simple step-by-step instruction on how it is done in their manual. Attach a footnote that says that Amazon customer service does not cover instruction on how to properly implement custom screen savers, and if one remains unclear on how it is done, to get online and educate one's self with the amazing amount of resources available. The manual needs to be clear that Amazon's customer service will not cover the instruction on how to make custom screen savers.

Anyway, that is my $.02, for what it is worth.  

DISCLAIMER: Not interested in hacks, jailbreaks, etc. I am interested in everything being on the up-and-up, without risking damage to my Kindle, books, warranty, and general relationship with Amazon. I dare not try a hack, as I have very poor luck with such things. My wife calls me "Charlie Brown" for that very reason.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree with you, Son of Aslan.  It's pretty evident from the discussions of skins, cases, covers, sleeves, screensavers, etc. that people really like to "personalize" things that they own and use, including Kindles.  I daresay some spend far more on decorating their Kindle than they spent on the Kindle.  I would love to be able to put in a screensaver or even to pick on of the many they have embedded in the Kindle.  Seems like a small thing to me in the grand scheme of everything Kindle . . .and they could even sell it separately, like an app or software update for purchase (at a reasonable price, hopefully).

Like you, I am not interested in hacks . . . 

Lilith


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

It would be a nice feature, but does not appear to be forthcoming.

I know you don't want to, but the hacks are easy and they work well. <-- nudge, encourage, support


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Elk said:


> It would be a nice feature, but does not appear to be forthcoming.
> 
> I know you don't want to, but the hacks are easy and they work well. <-- nudge, encourage, support


And they can easily be UNdone.


----------



## MoonStarRaven (Mar 4, 2011)

I really hope they make the screen savers customisable! I've tried looking at how to do the hacks and I just couldn't figure it out.  even if they made screen saver packs that had say 10 new pictures in each pack and sold them for a few bucks it would be better then nothing. although I really would prefer to be able to put pictures of my family on my kindle as screen savers. 

This really is the only thing I don't like about my K3


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Elk that making your own screensavers is a process that is easy.  It just appears more difficult than it is. If we named the process something different more people might try it.  Jailbreak and hack seem to imply that only computer experts can do it which is leading people to stay away from the process. There are people on this forum that would take you step by step through the entire thing.


----------



## Son of Aslan (Jan 24, 2011)

MoonStarRaven said:


> I really hope they make the screen savers customisable! I've tried looking at how to do the hacks and I just couldn't figure it out.  even if they made screen saver packs that had say 10 new pictures in each pack and sold them for a few bucks it would be better then nothing. although I really would prefer to be able to put pictures of my family on my kindle as screen savers.
> 
> This really is the only thing I don't like about my K3


Me too.



joangolfing said:


> I agree with Elk that making your own screensavers is a process that is easy. It just appears more difficult than it is. If we named the process something different more people might try it. Jailbreak and hack seem to imply that only computer experts can do it which is leading people to stay away from the process. There are people on this forum that would take you step by step through the entire thing.


Except that the warranty is void.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Son of Aslan said:


> Except that the warranty is void.


Nope.

The warranty is still completely valid. The only exception is if the hack directly caused the specific failure of which you complain. Thus if the battery fails early, the case cracks, buttons fall out, the modem fails - whatever - you are completely covered.

It is exceedingly uncommon for anyone to have an issue of any sort with these modifications - even more rare for them to actually cause a problem with the Kindle.

The hacks really are easy to do. Just follow the step-by-step instructions. You can have whatever pictures you would like as screensavers in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I must admit, I am very tempted to try this hack, but it scares me too.  I can see it is easy to do, but what worries me is what happens when software updates come along.  Can they mess up because of this hack?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

The latest SS Hack is ready for the next update. Having your own photos is so much fun that it is worth installing this program.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

mashadutoit said:


> I am very tempted to try this hack


DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I too would love to create my own screensavers, but I also am afraid to make a mistake and really mess my K3 up for good. Are there step-by-step instructions somewhere for people like me who don't really understand such things?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Google "screensaver hack kindle 3" and print out the directions.


----------

